# Brute with maxxis zilla



## All i ride is Kawi

Hey guys i have a 2008 kawasaki brute force 750 its all stock i ordered 28x10x12 and 28x12x12 maxxis zillas for it and im wondering if they will fit i know they will fit but i mean like on stock rims will they be sticking out enough on stock rims?


----------



## phreebsd

i bet that 12 wide is going to be close to the tank but i bet it will fit.
the 27 law is super close on stock rim because of the wrap-around "ears" on the lugs.
them zillas dont have such ears so i bet you'll be ok.


----------



## Waddaman

If your to close add some washers to space em out a bit, have to do that with my 30" mudlites on stockers or it would have been rubbing the tank..also when your suspension moves down the wheels move out, but make sure when the rear is squat down that your other rear doesn't hit the exhaust


----------



## gpinjason

They should be fine


----------



## phreebsd

Waddaman said:


> If your to close add some washers to space em out a bit, have to do that with my 30" mudlites on stockers or it would have been rubbing the tank..also when your suspension moves down the wheels move out, but make sure when the rear is squat down that your other rear doesn't hit the exhaust


this may not work quite right with the tabs on the 08 hubs


----------



## Waddaman

oops.. sorry forgot about that :34:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hey Jason, are you running spacers with your 28" backs on stock rims?


----------



## hp488

I had 28"12 12 laws on stock 650 rims with no issues


----------



## bayou_boy_22

You should be fine with them on stockers. You will also want to do at least an almond secondary.


----------



## gpinjason

Beachcruiser said:


> Hey Jason, are you running spacers with your 28" backs on stock rims?


Running 1.5" spacer on back only because after I lifted it the rims rub the sway bar... Ran them without spacers without lift... Never got close to the exhaust or gas tank...


----------



## gpinjason

The zillas have a round profile and not very aggressive on the side lugs so they shouldn't rub anything... My buddy ran 27" skinny/wide swamplites on stock rims and it was about 1" from rubbing gas tank with suspension fully extended


----------



## brutemike

Ebay1.5" wheel spacers are preaty cheap.


----------



## Waddaman

after lift with stockers I had rubbing problems.. had to cut side lugs off mudlites because they were rubbing the exhaust..that was with about 3/8" worth of washers.. on both rears, If they weren't on the gas tank side it would have rubbed it for sure but no pics of that side.. But without lift then you should be alright...


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

I completely forgot about this post i made Lol. Well thanks the zillas did rub the gas tank guard and a little up front but im getting a lift and either ss212's or sti xb40 in black


----------



## jlgil73

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I completely forgot about this post i made Lol. Well thanks the zillas did rub the gas tank guard and a little up front but im getting a lift and either ss212's or sti xb40 in black


Do they rub bad? I'll most likely stick with the 27's then...


----------



## Roboquad

you mentioned "ALL STOCK" remember your clutching....IMO. needed for 28's and up. you still got to turn that weight.


----------



## Sanative

Yeah with aftermarkets it wont rub. Wont even come close. I had some on MSA Troopers a while back. Never came close to rubbing. Like everybody else said, you should get clutch springs. You don't *have* to right at first, but you should ASAP. I ran my 29.5's on stock for a while, never slipped the belt. I actually did more belt damage with stockers lol. Mine is totally different now with the almond/red


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

jlgil73 said:


> Do they rub bad? I'll most likely stick with the 27's then...


Not super bad they only rubbed the gas tank guard becuase mud pushed it out and they only rubbed up front when turning down a hill or when im going like 50 and hit a nice bump


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Sanative said:


> Yeah with aftermarkets it wont rub. Wont even come close. I had some on MSA Troopers a while back. Never came close to rubbing. Like everybody else said, you should get clutch springs. You don't *have* to right at first, but you should ASAP. I ran my 29.5's on stock for a while, never slipped the belt. I actually did more belt damage with stockers lol. Mine is totally different now with the almond/red


 I put 600 miles on these tires and didnt have any belt problems so far. What would be the best combo?


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Roboquad said:


> you mentioned "ALL STOCK" remember your clutching....IMO. needed for 28's and up. you still got to turn that weight.


But its a brute force! Lol she gets up and goes for having 28's on her


----------



## Sanative

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I put 600 miles on these tires and didnt have any belt problems so far. What would be the best combo?


Hmm.. You'd probably have to ask someone else. I know the almond/red is great for the 29.5's, don't know about the 28's. Zillas are super light though


----------



## Hunting_02

All i ride is Kawi said:


> But its a brute force! Lol she gets up and goes for having 28's on her


How fast could you get going with the stock clutch springs? And what springs did you upgrade to get a little bit easier time to spin those tires?


----------



## NMKawierider

Hunting_02 said:


> How fast could you get going with the stock clutch springs? And what springs did you upgrade to get a little bit easier time to spin those tires?


That post was from 2011 and that guy hasn't been here sense 2018. With 28 you will need at least the Maroon primary and the Almond secondary.


----------



## Hunting_02

NMKawierider said:


> That post was from 2011 and that guy hasn't been here sense 2018. With 28 you will need at least the Maroon primary and the Almond secondary.


Ok thanks because I just got a new wheeler and it came with 28in mudzillas and I could only get up to about 58mph with them. Also it always took a little bit to get the wheeler rolling so the better clutch springs will help greatly then.


----------

